# Speedy Recovery For Andy Tims



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

For our members who haven't see this, as I know Andy posts on both forums.

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=134539

Get well soon mate


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

All the best. Hope your up and ticking soon.

Mike


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Speedy recovery mate..!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

All the best for speedy recovery, Andy.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh bugger bad news...here's to your speedy recovery... :wine:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Get well soon Andy.


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn shame, and no doubt more than a little painful . Having started the thread over there, I'll add my best over here!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Best Wishes for a full recovery. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

All the best for full and speedy recovery mate


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Get well soon Andy. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Get well soon.  I hope that the time immobile doesn't drive you bonkers.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Get well soon & think of all the money you will save when you aren't buying more watches









Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

:bad: Sounds nasty. Get well soon fella :thumbsup:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Speedy recovery, mate. Take your time, to admire your timepieces while youre recuperating...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Best wishes mate!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

All the best for a speedy recovery!

Mark


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Get well soon Andy!


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

All the best for a quick recovery andy.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks to all those that posted here, rather than TZ. I would have logged on here whilst in hospital, but this forum is more problematic to navigate with a blackberry.

Got back home from Derby last night after a terrible journey down the M1 & round the M25. By the time we could stop for a pee & I could then have a drink & take some pain relief I was in agony.

Now I'm back at home, my wife is doing a super job of looking after me. We've been to the GP this morning & I'm just waiting to hear when I will go to the fracture clinic & have a full cast fitted.

Pain is OK apart from when the drugs where off between doses - I'm on paracetamol & codeine 4 times a day.

For a while it looked like I might be getting a "frame" but the bones have been plated & I'll be non-weight bearing for 6 weeks, rather than several months which might have been the case.

My mate has sent me some pics of the bike & he's ridden it up & down his road - it's not too bad, but needs some fairing panels & some odds & sods.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Been away for a while.....sorry to hear of this Andy, all the best there....try to avoid too much daytime TV....thats the killer! :jawdrop:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Pleased to hear youre home Andy and that you didnt end up with a cage (makes me shiver to think of that option), and things are looking up if the bike is also rideable as well. Enjoy the pain killers!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Cheers Andy and all the best


----------

